# Trojanisches Pferd schleicht sich in Mobiltelefone



## Wembley (6 März 2006)

Trojaner für Mobiltelefone: Es handelt sich um RedBrowser.A



			
				computerwelt.at schrieb:
			
		

> Das Trojanische Pferd richtet sich an Mobiltelefone und gibt vor, dem User einen Gratiszugang auf WAP-Seiten zu bieten. Doch statt kostenfreier Kurzmitteilungen, werden Premium Nachrichten durch den Short Message Service (SMS) an eine Nummer (1615) in Russland verschickt. Den Service Providern beschert dieser Vorgang beträchtliche Gewinne.


http://www.computerwelt.at/detailArticlePr.asp?a=101832&n=1

Hier noch ein Artikel über RedBrowser.A:

http://www.connect.de/handy/news/sms_virus_verschickt_teure_nachrichten.74760.htm

Laut den Aussagen in diesem Artikel besteht für unsere Breiten (noch) keine Gefahr, da dieser Trojaner für das russische Mobilnetz konzipiert sei, aber


			
				connect.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Es ist vielleicht nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Mutationen des Virus auch auf heimische Handynetze programmiert sein werden"



Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/70181&words=RedBrowser


> Handy-Java-Trojaner tarnt sich als WAP-Tool
> 
> Ein Trojaner mit Namen J2ME/RedBrowser.A bringt derzeit arglose Kunden der russischen Mobilfunkbetreiber MTS, Beeline und Megafon um ihr Geld. Aus einer Pressemitteilung des AV-Herstellers Kaspersky geht hervor, dass der 54482 Byte große Schädling als gewöhnliches Java-Archiv mit Namen "redbrowser.jar" auf Handys wie eine normale Applikation installiert und ausgeführt werden muss.
> ...
> RedBrowser ist insofern auch ein klassischer Dialer, der statt der üblichen Mehrwertdienste mit den Vorwahlen 0190 oder 0900 auf Premium-SMS-Dienste abzielt. Seine fest einprogrammierten, netzinternen Rufnummern sind ausschließlich aus den jeweiligen russischen Betreibernetzen erreichbar. RedBrowser könnte demnach beispielsweise in Deutschland keinen Schaden anrichten.


cp


----------

